# HOW TO SPOIL A GOAT



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2010)

I have an old hair brush with stiff bristles.  I took it out with me along with the afternoon feed.

Now that's the way to get a goat to love you a lot!!

Both Felicia and Lenora stood still as I brushed them down.  

I didn't know what they would think about that but they both really loved it.  I do believe they would let me do that until night fall this evening.  In fact when I stopped they started MAAAAAAAAAAAA do it soommmeee more!! 

Now you guys with more that a few goats better get started this afternoon so you can finish before dark.

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup, learned my lesson with the brushes.

I screw dollar store scrub brushes to the walls of the communal stall at various heights.  They are covered in goat hair and I have a bunch of nicely groomed goats!


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 24, 2010)

I pulled out a brush last weekend too. Mine were starting to loose their winter coats. One of them just stood on top of a concrete block and soaked up all that brushing. He didn't move, just stayed standing there. I think I could have brushed him for a couple of hours, LOL. Too bad he wasn't a female, he would be an easy milker.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a good one for ya..  

I was down in the barn one day using a cordless drill with a keyless, plastic chuck.  The chuck has ridges on it so you can grip it to tighten it down.

Well..  The pet wether was bugging the crap out of me.  I turned around at one point and put the side of the chuck against his head, right behind where his horns should be, and pulled the trigger.  

I thought he'd be like "Gah!" and decide to leave me alone..

Instead, it was apparently the greatest thing he's ever had done..  An automatic head scratcher, basically.  Couldn't help but think it was funny, so I just stood there and held the drill while he pushed his head into the spinning chuck and rocked back and forth, getting a good scratchin' across the whole top of his head.

Pretty soon, his mama came over to investigate.  I put it against her head and she did the same thing.  Before ya know it, I've got a barn full of goats huddled around as I'm doling out head scratchins.

Ended up running my battery out, scratching goat heads.  To this day, if I bring the drill to the barn, the wether comes over like "YES!  It's head scratchin time!"


----------



## SweetDreams (Feb 25, 2010)

HA! Too cute!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL cm thats hilarious.

I was planning on putting one of those horse scratcher sheets on the wall of the big goatie house when they move in, and on the inside edges of the pop door for them.


----------

